# a simple question



## Jack Lee (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you really read many pages of ED' website?

How do you feel his summary ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ed Frawley?

What is "his summary"? You mean his overall philosophy?

That's "a simple question"? :lol:


----------



## Jack Lee (Mar 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ed Frawley?
> 
> What is "his summary"? You mean his overall philosophy?
> 
> That's "a simple question"? :lol:



I do feel his website is more useful than here.
I do feel many people here don't know ED's overall philosophy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jack Lee said:


> I do feel his website is more useful than here.
> I do feel many people here don't know ED's overall philosophy.



The thing is, this "simple question" is really just going to open a flood of Ed-bashing (which is one sport not encouraged here) because there are so many folks here who have had run-ins with him. (Ed can be abrasive.) :lol:


So maybe if you post about specific topics that you feel are handled well on Leerburg, without actually mentioning Leerburg, you might get some reasoned responses.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ed , who???


----------



## Jack Lee (Mar 26, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The thing is, this "simple question" is really just going to open a flood of Ed-bashing (which is one sport not encouraged here) because there are so many folks here who have had run-ins with him. (Ed can be abrasive.) :lol:
> 
> 
> So maybe if you post about specific topics that you feel are handled well on Leerburg, without actually mentioning Leerburg, you might get some reasoned responses.



I think ED FRAWLEY tells many truth (although there are something I don't agree so much.)
for example . A perfetct PPD is almost impossilble ,although it is possible.
In fact , I have see some famous SCH3 and ring dogs sold to china, not so legendary.
and some friends train their dogs in quite simple ways ( but carefully train for over 1 year), but the dog's are near perfect. and the dogs are really happy and ready to work.

I feel here so many person are so much filled with sports things .
But PPD is about dog first , the natural part of dogs is very important. 

And I think to discuss is for shareing and improveing our know--how .
Here so much on showing personality ,not on dog


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jack Lee said:


> ... A perfetct PPD is almost impossilble ,although it is possible.
> ... but the dog's are near perfect. and the dogs are really happy and ready to work.


 Jack I have to disagree, perfect is a false feeling of excellence. To be perfect means excellence in all things, all the time. Nothing can obtain that level...:-s


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

"I have see some famous SCH3 and ring dogs sold to china, not so legendary."


That's because your suppose to train em'...Not eat em'


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The thing is, this "simple question" is really just going to open a flood of Ed-bashing (which is one sport not encouraged here) because there are so many folks here who have had run-ins with him. (Ed can be abrasive.) :lol:
> 
> 
> So maybe if you post about specific topics that you feel are handled well on Leerburg, without actually mentioning Leerburg, you might get some reasoned responses.


Abrasive - REALLY? :razz:


----------



## Curtis McHail (Nov 7, 2009)

I've always thought Ed was a nice laid back guy...I don't see why people get their panties in a knot about him...except maybe the "I need a 100 pound DDR dog who's vicious and bites everything and I'm willing to spend up to $300" crowd..LOL, he might unload on them, but who doesn't?


----------

